# Do you think he's sexy?



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

i was watching tristan and isolde today and oh, my god, i fell in love with him. i've never seen him before.

i just found out his name's rufus sewell. i wanna have his babies.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 16, 2006)

Those eyes!!!!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, I remember him from ABC's "Arabian Nights" and "A Knight's Tale"! I like him, though he always ends up playing the bad guy, doesn't he? He has a certain appeal, but ultimately he's just not my type of guy as far as looks.

You'll have to go see "The Illusionist" since he's in it!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 16, 2006)

He looks very masculine and intense. Nice eyes as well.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 16, 2006)

He would turn my head!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 16, 2006)

wow. those eyes can get my panties off in a heartbeat. thats for sure.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont like him, but he might look nicer in a different pic.


----------



## Saja (Sep 16, 2006)

No, not really..sorry


----------



## luxotika (Sep 16, 2006)

I think his eyes are really intense, and he is a little bit sexy, but not too sexy.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

Ummmmm I like this pic of him!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 16, 2006)

He does have pretty eyes =]


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 16, 2006)

nice eyes but they're not even..........


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, if it means anything from my side of the world,He's a hottie in my eyes!!!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 16, 2006)

I like the 1st pic. oh yeah he is sexy mmmmmm


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah, I remember him from ABC's "Arabian Nights" and "A Knight's Tale"! I like him, though he always ends up playing the bad guy, doesn't he? He has a certain appeal, but ultimately he's just not my type of guy as far as looks.
You'll have to go see "The Illusionist" since he's in it!

in tristan and isolde, he played a good guy with the best heart, so that's another reason why i fell in love lol

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow. those eyes can get my panties off in a heartbeat. thats for sure. LOL!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ummmmm I like this pic of him!!
http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/...4210572315.jpg

ewwwww! definitely not there!

Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, if it means anything from my side of the world,He's a hottie in my eyes!!!



of course it means something! he definitely is such a hottie.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 17, 2006)

mmm no. not really. maybe just the pose but his face looks kinda crooked. not really my type.


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 17, 2006)

Love his eyes, wish he had more hair!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

He is cute and scary at the same time...he is a frikkin AMAZING bad guy and a really good good guy too! I adore him as an actor.


----------



## Becka (Sep 17, 2006)

well i like the second pic where he's clean cut and his hair is cool and spikey, but I totally think his face is uneven and crooked too, I can't get past that!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 17, 2006)

He has intersting eyes. In the first pic he looks like hes gonna put on ya and the other one he gives u the intersting eyes. He is rare, so makeshim hot i guess.


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2006)

dont know i would have to hear him talk and move then i could decide i go more for the badboy edgier type


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i like the second pic where he's clean cut and his hair is cool and spikey, but I totally think his face is uneven and crooked too, I can't get past that! I agree. He's not really that hot.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 17, 2006)

He's not bad..the first pic he looks like he would be good for some rough sex! hee


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 17, 2006)

I think he is hot.

I like the 2nd pic

There is a mystery about him. I donâ€™t think he is drop dead gorgeous (I donâ€™t like guys like that) he is very masculine and I just love that.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 17, 2006)

not really hehe


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 17, 2006)

Love the eyes!


----------



## halzer (Sep 18, 2006)

Nah...he isnt all that...sorry. He eyes seem a bit to 'staring' for my liking.

Now give me Matthew Fox anyday. *drool*


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 18, 2006)

LOL He is cute


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 18, 2006)

he's ok... he always had the "googly eye"



look to me... but that can be sexy for some.. I am more of a Clive Owne fan... oooh that accent!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 19, 2006)

I think he looks creepy!


----------



## ivette (Sep 19, 2006)

i heard of him.

not bad


----------



## sassygirl123 (Sep 19, 2006)

i like the 1st pic


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aroma Angel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he's ok... he always had the "googly eye"



look to me... but that can be sexy for some.. I am more of a Clive Owne fan... oooh that accent!! Now he is super hot


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 19, 2006)

I love all of them but I'm still hung up on Jonny Depp


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 19, 2006)

eh...he's ok.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 19, 2006)

No. Not at all. In any way. But hey, that leaves more for you guys/girls, right?


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 19, 2006)

That is true!! LOL


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 19, 2006)

Not my type... I don't even have a real "type" but he's def not it



He's all yours, Jennifer!


----------



## MissGolightly (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh I just adore Rufus Sewell! He is gorgeous and can act! Jennifer,get thee self to a rental store and rent...In a savage land, Cold comfort farm, Dark city and The woodlanders! All great films...and you can indulge in the beauty of Rufus!


----------



## Thais (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmmm.... No.... Sorry! LOL Not my type.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for your opinions, girls.

god, i still think he is the sexiest ever.

golightly, thanks! i'll definitely check those out!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey.. sexy is back... and its all different in different eyes!


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 20, 2006)

He used to be quite big in the UK - I remember him from tv series mainly but I've been dying to see Tristan and Isolde! Might have to rent it this weekend.

He's not my type as a whole package but he has fantastic eyes. His jaw just doesnt do it for me unfortunately!

He used to be quite big in the UK - I remember him from tv series mainly but I've been dying to see Tristan and Isolde! Might have to rent it this weekend.

He's not my type as a whole package but he has fantastic eyes. His jaw just doesnt do it for me unfortunately!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He used to be quite big in the UK - I remember him from tv series mainly but I've been dying to see Tristan and Isolde! Might have to rent it this weekend. 
He's not my type as a whole package but he has fantastic eyes. His jaw just doesnt do it for me unfortunately!

He used to be quite big in the UK - I remember him from tv series mainly but I've been dying to see Tristan and Isolde! Might have to rent it this weekend.

He's not my type as a whole package but he has fantastic eyes. His jaw just doesnt do it for me unfortunately!

Hun, is that your website in the sig? looks great!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't find him attractive.


----------



## monniej (Sep 26, 2006)

he looks find of scary to me. i like most of the movies i've seen him in, but he kind of creeps me out.


----------

